
Ask HN: Book on organizing engineering team / process? - founder_qw
I understand it&#x27;s a strange question for HN, but please bear with me.<p>We managed to get to profitability and VC funding with a very small team using somewhat free-form process. Everyone did everything, fires were put out all the time. Now we have resources to change that.<p>Problem is that none of the founders worked in the tech company before (we come from research &#x2F; academia).<p>The product itself is very technical and we definitely see the technical debt accumulating.<p>Right now is the moment to get way more diligent about how we organize the process.<p>We don&#x27;t expect to hire an experienced tech manager right away (it&#x27;s a tough hire) and would have to deal with a growing team of engineers for at least a few months.<p>Are there good book(s) someone can read about the organizational &#x2F; process side of leading tech team? Code reviews, pair programming, senior - junior roles and who should do what. Scheduled VS &quot;when it&#x27;s ready&quot; releases. Milestones, standup meetings. The  kind of processes that were developed by the industry to help steer the tech ship?<p>Not asking about the books on general management and how to deal with people, mostly interested in the functional part of it.
======
mindcrime
_Ship It_ , and all the other books in that series from Pragmatic Press. _Code
Complete_ and _Rapid Code_ by McConnell. _The Deadline_ by DeMarco. _Agile
Software Development with Scrum_ by Schwaber. _Peopleware_ by DeMarco. _Slack_
by DeMarco.

Anything by Ed Yourdon.

~~~
founder_qw
thanks a lot

